# So There's This "camping World" Place



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Holy cow, I dropped by Camping World today, since I'm picking up my Outback next Saturday. I thought I'd check it out and see if they had some of the little things that I think I'll need. Needless to say, sensory overload set in







I searched the board again, and came-up with a list:

1. Levelling blocks
2. Wheel chocks (do those hard-plastic ones work? Seems like they'd slide)
3. Big stick-on bubble level for the front of the Outback
4. Stabalizer pads & tongue-jack pad (didn't find anything here about these, but looks like a good idea?)
5. Adapter for using a cordless drill on the stabaizer jacks
6. Astro turf "rug" for the patio, along with a doormat
7. Pillow-top pad for the queen (kids won't care - LOL)

How's that look?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats a good start.

You may want to look at 30 amp extension cords, extra water hoses, and inline water filter, etc.

I use 2x8's and 4x4's cut up for blocking and pads under the tongue jack.

Steve


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't forget the sewer hook-ups and hose, as well as black tank chemicals.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same here, I use 4x4's and 2x6's for tongue jack and leveling blocks. Many of the items on your list can be purchased at the larger WM stores for much cheaper. Some WM's have huge RV sections, some have next to nothing; depends on area demographics.

Astro turf "rug" for the patio - I use astroturf by the yard from HD or Lowes
Pillow-top pad for the queen - some folks use memory foam and regular mattress pad

Again, congrats on your new TT and have fun stocking up!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Also have to have patio lights marshmellow sticksrugs for the outside steps (helps keep the dirt out)And make sure you have a First Aid kit better to be safe than sorry

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget a President's Club Membership.

Well worth it if you're buying that much.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add some Duct tape and beer and you've just about got....for your first trip that is.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

50 amp to 30 amp adapter, won't need it very often, but could come in handy.
awning flapper stopper things
electric tongue jack if you've got the extra $









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scrib said:


> 1. Levelling blocks
> 2. Wheel chocks (do those hard-plastic ones work? Seems like they'd slide)
> 3. Big stick-on bubble level for the front of the Outback
> 4. Stabalizer pads & tongue-jack pad (didn't find anything here about these, but looks like a good idea?)
> ...


Get a water pressure regualtor -- or get ready to repair all the hoses.

Instead of an Astro turf mat we got a big rubber one that is easily washable .. jhas lots of holes in it so dirt can fall through ..

I would get a electric power jack right away -- first thing -- best money you can spend -- Camping World will price match so lok on line at RV Wholesalers -- they are about 50 dollars cheaper -- print their price out ... CW will match...

Get a couple of throw rugs for the floor -- will save you from always feling the dirt...

get a couple of 1x2s for the cabinet inline sliding shelves -- and cut them to use them for blocking... so they don't slide open in route

Get the Presidents club 10% off thing... well worth it....


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Leveling blocks, wheel chocks, black tank chemicals, etc. That's all the trivial stuff. You still need the most important accesaries like Tacky Lights, Tiki Torches, and Cheesy Plastic Flamingos to give your campsite just that right touch of class and ambiance.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scrib,

You may find it more convienient to have your paycheck set-up for automatic deposit to your Camping World account.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think they take tax refund checks too.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Refund - yeah, 2005 is an Oregon return but what do I do now that I'm in California?









BTW - I think we'll hit the Ya'll Mart tomorrow an knock some of this out. I've never seen an RV section in there, but it's got to be somewhere, that place is crazy - it has its own McDonalds inside. We'll finish up at "Camping World" after we pickup the Outback - I think that power jack sounds like a good idea, and maybe a flamingo or two.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Refund - yeah, 2005 is an Oregon return but what do I do now that I'm in California?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta have a couple of flamingos! Check with jnk36jnk for what to look for!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Refund - yeah, 2005 is an Oregon return but what do I do now that I'm in California?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in the automotive/sporting goods section. BTW, don't forget the "terlet paper"!! LOL. That special paper will save you a TON of mess. On CampingWorld site, I found these things that are magnetic - one goes on tongue of camper and one goes of flat surface of hitch ball. When you get lined up, via rear view mirror, and the tongue is right over the ball, it knocks the magnetic stick off the ball!! I thought this was a neat thing!! I KNOW I'm gonna get one!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone remember when you went camping with a tent, sleeping bag, hot dogs and beer and that filled up your car?

Oh...we've come a long way baby.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone remember when you went camping with a tent, sleeping bag, hot dogs and beer and that filled up your car?
> 
> Oh...we've come a long way baby.
> 
> ...


Jim 
Don't remind me of that









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone remember when you went camping with a tent, sleeping bag, hot dogs and beer and that filled up your car?
> 
> Oh...we've come a long way baby.
> 
> ...


That was when we were young and single









John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone remember when you went camping with a tent, sleeping bag, hot dogs and beer and that filled up your car?
> 
> Oh...we've come a long way baby.
> 
> ...










Are you sure? We camped with our '64 Baccaruda. In really violent weather, we'd put the "stuff" in the construction paper tent and us in the car, with the back seats folded. It was a little tight. Now, maybe one of us would go in there, and and it would be a lot tight.









Seems like some of those early camping trips were to a drive-in movie.









We've had fun for forty years, though, in tent, popup, van, a weird trailer the name of which I've forgotten. It had a hard top and sides; the sides folded in and the top dropped to make it Hi-Lo height. The mechanism used a Chrysler starter motor - sometimes called the "Hamtramck Hummingbird" for the noise it made...

Slug, on memory lane...


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yes, memory lane!
Isn't it nice to progress to the point where we can "look back" at what we used to do "And have fun doing it!"
We used to get all four of us in the back of a short 1/2 ton Chevy van. Camping gear and all!
Glad that is over with...
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone remember when you went camping with a tent, sleeping bag, hot dogs and beer and that filled up your car?
> 
> Oh...we've come a long way baby.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah --- I remember that. uh --er---that was -- um--- last year!

Hey - ya'll forgot the Glow Sticks!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've spent a few too many nights shivering under a poncho-liner to ever go tent camping. If it doesn't have a heater, a fridge and a bed, count me out! Now it's off to Best Buy to price 24" LCD's...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah. been there done that and got the tee-shirt.

I think the weird trailer is called the Apache? Kind of a hard sided Popup.

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> I've spent a few too many nights shivering under a poncho-liner to ever go tent camping. If it doesn't have a heater, a fridge and a bed, count me out! Now it's off to Best Buy to price 24" LCD's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My last night in a tent we (entire family) we caught in a HUGE rain storm and there was a river of water running through/under our tent and everthing was soaked. We ended up putting the boys in the SUV around 3am and threw everything in the back of the SUV all wet/muddy....wife told me that was the last time she would ever camp in a tent. Next weekend I bought a Coleman trailer...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

luv2rv said:


> Oh Yeah. been there done that and got the tee-shirt.
> 
> I think the weird trailer is called the Apache? Kind of a hard sided Popup.
> 
> ...


Apache, I had one of those. Got rid of it as the plastic hinges were starting to crack. I actually likedthe design of it.

John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scrib,
> 
> You may find it more convienient to have your paycheck set-up for automatic deposit to your Camping World account.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Now that is so true PDX_Doug!!!

I thought I would be good and just get the merest must haves from Camping World...so I got a fridge fan, a fridge thermonitor, deflappers, some of those tension rods...(but to tell you the truth you can probably use the ones from the curtain section at Walmart for less)I also got the thingies that tell you how much gas is left in the OB tanks I got the yellow plastic chocks and the fancy ones that go between the tires I got some other stuff but I can't remember what.

Today I went to Walmart and got the dispencer for the shampoo (three bottle style), an electric griddle, a FAN for the bedroom...We must not be runing the AC right...like to sweated to death while trying to sleep on Friday night it was better Saturday night though cause dh cranked that baby on up....we found we missed the sound of our ceiling fan so I think the Blizzard fan from WM will help. Oh yeah I got a clear lil rubbery soap dish that looks like a flounder for on the bathroom sink only $1.27.

I still need my rug for under the awning, maybe one of those covers for the stove so I have more counter space and an one of those outdoor --on the hose-- kinda water filters....did I tell ya'll Campersworld opens about 16 miles from my house this Wednesday.


----------

